# Somethin to Share :)



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Congrats. Driving is a lot of fun til you have to do it all the time haha.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

your more excited than a queer eatin a corndog, aint yah?

haha but on the less serious note, having a licence is awesome! I have had mine for like 7 months. nothin like freedom!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Driving was fun til I got a license... It's great for bout two weeks then it wears off, especially when you make long trips.

Put a new starter in my truck last week, got it runnin again Thursday night


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I hated driving with a permit! I still hate driving with my dad, he yells at me STILL and I have been driving alone for months. its annoying. lol I cant wait for some snow to do burn outs!


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Im putting $500 in off road lights on mine for christmas


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

driven jeeps since getting my license... my daily driver now


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

nice!


----------



## OHMathewsKid15 (Oct 8, 2011)

congrats on getting ur license. I get mine in 2 weeks... that is if i pass the test!?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

something that made driving more fun was putting a glasspack muffler on my ranger


----------



## hoytgirl15 (Aug 2, 2011)

View attachment 1515382
just bought my first truck!!
View attachment 1515391
1988 f150 ford, 302 v8, 4x4, 5spd. so far, its a great truck!


----------



## hoytgirl15 (Aug 2, 2011)

ya sound really happy Michaela, good for you!!!!!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

hoytgirl15 said:


> View attachment 1515382
> just bought my first truck!!
> View attachment 1515391
> 1988 f150 ford, 302 v8, 4x4, 5spd. so far, its a great truck!


not bad............ for a stinkin ford!

I do wish I had a manual at times though! lol when I feel like driving manual I put a water bottle in my cup holder and I shift with that :wink:


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

outdoorsman3 said:


> not bad............ For a stinkin ford!
> 
> I do wish i had a manual at times though! Lol when i feel like driving manual i put a water bottle in my cup holder and i shift with that :wink:


you too?????


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Fletch125 said:


> you too?????


lol thank god I am not the only one!!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

my parents finally let me get my liscnese, last month, and I'm 17, the reason was cause of how much insurance is for me.
I have an 94 chervy k1500 Z71 pick-up. just got done working on it, for u who know what I'm talking about I had a head gasket blow, so I took both heads off and rebuilt them, cleraned it up and put new head gaskets and all on it. got that done last Thursday, the day before we left to go to Ohio.

i love driving, especially on my own since I dont have to drag someone along with me somewhere they dont want to go.


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

I have owned this here 7.3 stroker for about 7 months now, but I dont even have my permit yet..................... lol


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

My whip lol just bought 5 halogens for the top, a bull bar for the front and 2 halogens for that. Also ordered the camo wraps accent wraps in realtree. My parents let me pick out my christmas gifts so ill post pics in january of the finished product!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I think the deer is a good finishing touch :wink:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

speaking of manual trannys I had a 92 chevy k1500 just loike the one I have, but it was a rust bucket which is why I got rid of it, but anyways it was a stick shift, was fun to drive but I definitely like my 94 chevy much better, no rust, runs great, it's awesome.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

It's just like a bunch of boys to take this conversation to cars. Hahaha. And I AM happy!! I'm just not liking driving in the dark 3 days a week! I feel like I'm never home now with the time change! Haha


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm not sure if that's a compliment or an insult lol!
I'm okay with driving in the dark, then it's cool enough outside to roll the windows down, whicjh now in Florida its been pretty cool out so I dont have to run my ac all the time, then I can listen to the music my truck makes on its own hahaha! 


Michaela MMM said:


> It's just like a bunch of boys to take this conversation to cars. Hahaha. And I AM happy!! I'm just not liking driving in the dark 3 days a week! I feel like I'm never home now with the time change! Haha


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I already blew the base out of my right front speaker  lol I blasted "eight second ride" by jake owen a LITTLE to hard! lol I hate driving with the windows up. gotta rock one arm out!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Stick shifts are a ton of fun to drive unless you drive a lot. One good thing about sick is you get better gas mileage though but I drive a lot during the week and I live in the city so driving stick is a pain with all the starts and stops.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Manuals are great in the country, in town they suck or in heavy traffic... I'll take a 5spd over an automatic anyday, but I will say long drives are nice when I don't have to worry bout shifting. As for blowing speakers, they just stock? Country has virtually no bass compared to what most of what my friends and I ride to


----------



## hoytgirl15 (Aug 2, 2011)

Ignition kid said:


> I'm not sure if that's a compliment or an insult lol!
> I'm okay with driving in the dark, then it's cool enough outside to roll the windows down, whicjh now in Florida its been pretty cool out so I dont have to run my ac all the time, then I can listen to the music my truck makes on its own hahaha!


hahahaha, its 25 here and there is 5in of snow!!!!!!!!! 
:dizzy:


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

N7709K said:


> Manuals are great in the country, in town they suck or in heavy traffic... I'll take a 5spd over an automatic anyday, but I will say long drives are nice when I don't have to worry bout shifting. As for blowing speakers, they just stock? Country has virtually no bass compared to what most of what my friends and I ride to


yeah they are stock, lol I CRANK my music, I know a few "bass blowin" county songs: eight second ride, kick it in the sticks and a few others lol


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

N7709K said:


> Manuals are great in the country, in town they suck or in heavy traffic... I'll take a 5spd over an automatic anyday, but I will say long drives are nice when I don't have to worry bout shifting. As for blowing speakers, they just stock? Country has virtually no bass compared to what most of what my friends and I ride to


That's my take on it too Jake. Like I said, my Honda is a manual and that's my daily driver. Just wish I had an automatic sometimes. Same with my music Jake. I blast metal so I'd be blowing stock speakers left and right.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> yeah they are stock, lol I CRANK my music, I know a few "bass blowin" county songs: eight second ride, kick it in the sticks and a few others lol


I HATE Kick it in the Sticks!! Haha. Well thats not entirely true. I like the song and the lyrics; brantley gilberts voice just rubs me the wrong way in that song. lol. Sorry I had to get that out.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I dont think anyone could sing it quite like him though. maybe aldean though. it sure is catchier than herpes at a college party!


----------

